# My male Golden Tegu " Anubis "



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Nov 28, 2011)

So this will be Anubis` perminant thread where i`ll post all his updates ....

2day was my 1st day handling Anubis ... he was actually quite relaxed once out of his tank. These pics were takin after he`d been out for about an hour already just b4 i put him back in his tank. For the 1st hour i had him in the bathroom with the door closed. I sat in the tub with him for the 1st half hour, i placed him in my lap and let him roam. Then got out the tub and just sat on the floor and let him go, He explored the whole bathroom, all over me and even at one point climbed up my arm to my shoulder then up and sat on my head LOL ( sorry once in bathroom i realized i forgot camera ) He was for the most part pretty relaxed the whole time except the 1st time i tried to pet him, to which he lifted himself high as he could, arched his back and made little huffin sounds lol was pretty cute  . After he realized his little fit wasn`t gonna work he chilled and let me pick him up whenever i wanted, and most times when i held my hand out he would actually come over and crawl on and up my arm. All and all was a great 1st day of interaction for both of us 

Last pic is of me rubbing under his chin 

PS: He has also eaten everyday for me so far  Even 2day after our play session!

Cheers,

John















What `m i doin wrong with my pics?

Cheers,

John


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 28, 2011)

Damn he's looking nice, love that gold color!

The pics are too large is what it says, I never get that problem, maybe try condensing them.


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanx TeguBuzz ... the Golds turn green under the light it`s soo cool!

I`ll try making the mext batch smaller b4 posting.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 29, 2011)

_Very nice  I love the warm tone on Goldens._


----------



## HPIZZLE (Nov 29, 2011)

thats an awesome looking gold tegu!
gl with him.


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanx Bubblz & HPizzle ... He is a looker alrite, from what i`ve seen of golds in pics and vids.

Had him out again today for over an hour ... here`s a couple of the highlight pics and a vid of him in the tubby. He started his shed 2day so needed the water.









And what seems to be his fav place to sit ... both days multi times




And back home again chillin





And tubby time




Cheers,

JohnSeems this pic didn`t wanna post last time ...

His fav place to sit ...




Cheers,

John


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 29, 2011)

I love the name. He has such pretty coloring. so different from the black and white I'm used to with Kodo. Kodo likes to sit on my head/shoulders too, but watch out he doesn't use you as a toilet; nothing's worse than tegu poo in your hair, believe me!


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 29, 2011)

Love the golds in him! Cutie for sure


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanx Dragon & Martin  I know i`ve said it b4 but his colors are truely amazing ... His golds change to greens under his light but my camera doesn`t capture it well  I can`t wait to see him 2day as he was in shed yesterday and there are chunks of shed in his enclosure. I`m sure i`ll get some fresh shed pics 2day 

Cheers,

John


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 30, 2011)

That shot of him on the rock/cave looks a lot like the pic from Wikipedia. He really is an amazingly photogenic lizard.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 30, 2011)

That is a nice tegu. Thanks to ppl like you who have gold tegus to disprove the ppl who say the Colombians are not good to tame, I might get myself a gold tegu one day, they are really beautiful animals.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Dec 1, 2011)

So far, I have found every negative thing I have read about Colombian tegus to be false. They're great lizards.


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Dec 2, 2011)

Well i can`t speak for them all .... but my little guy is great. He`s only ever huffed at me ... never tried to bite or anything. And he`s been pretty stressed out ... 2 or 3 diff homes last few months. So all in all i`d says he`s handling things pretty well. He actually hid all day yesterday, never seen him at all and the food i left in his enclosure overnight wasn`t touched. I changed out the food with new a couple hours ago, put in a halfed hard boiled egg, a small turkey ball and 3 pieces of steak, he is now out of hiding and has eatin a piece of beef. I`m gonna let him be 2day ... no handling!

Cheers,

John


----------



## Bk101 (Dec 3, 2011)

Anubis is so precious!! I love how Golden he is!! beautiful Gu


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanx BK  His golds are truely magical ... under his light all the golds change to shades of green 

No new pics last couple days as i`m givin him a few days to chill and get eatin better. He`s only been eatin a mouth full of food most days, yesterday was half a hard bioled egg yolk, then 2day he didn`t touch a thing  I think i may have moved to fast in handling him and stressed him out even more then he already was from the 3 moves in 2-3 months. Now i`m stressed out because i stressed him out 

Cheers,

John


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't worry too much. Colombians don't hibernate like the Argentines do, but they do slow down in the winter months. I'm sure Anubis will start eating again once he's had some time to chill and get hungry.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 4, 2011)

Colombians do not hibernate? wow. how interesting. i learned something new today


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanx for the reassurance Dragon ... i needed some. I did know they didn`t hibernate which is another reason i`ve been worried ... he has only been coming out of hiding for a few hours in the afternoon then back to hiding.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 4, 2011)

My friend with all young tegus they like to hide. A LOT. it took Odin about a month before he came out regularly. and he did not want to eat much the first week, and when we got him to eat we had to give it to him in his cage and leave the room. he would not eat in front of us


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, Kodo has been known to spend all day buried beneath his water dish if he doesn't feel like coming out. I was worried when Kodo's appetite suddenly decreased—he went from eating 18 silversides a sitting to maybe 5 or 6—but he eats at least a little something every day. All my reptiles eat less during the winter; when the weather warms up I'm sure Anubis will eat with a vengeance.


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Dec 17, 2011)

I know i haven`t posted in a bit so i thought i would do a little update on Anubis. I`m back to handling him every 2nd or 3rd day now, he still doesn`t like the intitial picking up thing, but once out he`s fine, very inquisitive.

My cats have taken an interest in him and i have made some improvements to his tank lid.

My cats will sit like this for hours .... it`s like thier own TV show lol














The renos ...

Before ...





After ... now has 2 flip up doors for better access, and hold humidity better ....













Cheers,

John


----------



## MadameButterfly (Jan 16, 2012)

Jonzin4Reptiles said:


> What `m i doin wrong with my pics?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John



I think it is because of the "%20"s in this part of the URL in bold

i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z378/Jonzin4BallPythons/*My%20Golden%20Tegu*/IMG_3026.jpg


The image tags can't handle it

I've copied the images and hosted them on my photobucket account for you for a while until you can fix it and just so everyone can see him
















Nice Tagu by the way, I wish mine was that tame


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Jul 21, 2012)

I think my Tegu is sick  ... His breathing sounds weird last few days and 2day i seen what looks like snot in his nostrils ... can anyone give me some advice please till i can get him to the vet?

John.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 21, 2012)

_Husbandry info would help and was he drinking before you saw what looked like snot in his nostrils?

When asking for help the more info you provide the better._


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Jul 21, 2012)

My husbandry with him has always been a battle since i rescued him. He came with a Tank as a home so humidity has always been an issue. I did rebuild the top so it wasn`t all screen like it came to me. His temp-s are great, his hot side depending on where he is ranges from 105ish to 110ish on top of his hide, cool side is 85ish, he gets clean water every mornin, and eats 40g`s of prepared ground turkey every 2nd day. It`s very hard finding good clean mulch up here so again i`ve kept him on what he was on when i got him which is a recycled cardboard balls sorta stuff ... it does hold moisture well and he loves tunneling in it, but my hunt still continues for some Cyprus mulch for his new enclosure i`m just puttin the finishing touches on, i`m hoping the new enclosure will solve my humidity problems.

It was the 1st time i seen him 2day so yes he prolly just finished his mornin drink. He also had some skin that didn`t come off his back feet so i gave him a soak for a bit. An he did sound better afterwards.

I`ve been in touch with my buddy/boss at the Reptile Zoo and he`s comin over 2morrow 2 do some swabs for testing, gonna do Anubis and his tank walls.

Cheers,

John
Owner - Jonzin4Reptiles
https://www.facebook.com/groups/jonzin4reptiles/


----------

